# [OT] Computer-Problem ... [Solved]

## COiN3D

Hallo Leute,

hab seit geraumer Zeit ein ziemlich nerviges Problem. Ich weiß nicht wie es sich ereignet hat, es war "plötzlich" da. Und zwar: Ich schalte meinen PC an und der Bildschirm bekommt kein Signal. System ist wie eingefroren, muss 5 Sekunden auf dem Ausschaltknopf draufbleiben, damit er wieder ausgeht. Nach ein paar mal ein- und wieder anschalten gehts dann auch wieder.

Nur in letzter Zeit wurde es immer dreister, da ist er mir schon mal während dem laufenden Betrieb abgeraucht (selbes Problem, Bildschrim geht urplötzlich in den Standby Modus, und System ist eingefroren.)

Hätte evtl. so einen Verdacht, dass irgendwas mit dem Mainboard-IDE Controller nicht stimmt. Dazu habe ich schon einige Tests gemacht. Stecke ich das IDE-Kabel von der Festplatte ab (sonst hängt auch nichts dran), und schalte ihn wieder an, bleibt der Bildschirm auch schwarz, ähnlich wie vorher. Doch stecke ich nur das IDE-Kabel an (ohne Festplatte), scheint er ganz normal anzulaufen. Habe auch schon etliche Male an- und ausgeschaltet nur um zu sehen, dass es kein Zufall war.

An der Festplatte kanns aber auch nicht liegen. Hab darauf ein anderes IDE Kabel und eine andere Festplatte drangesteckt (wovon ich 100% sicher bin, dass sie funktionieren) und siehe da: das Problem war wieder da.

Ultra-nervig, kann ich nur sagen. Weiß evtl. jemand Rat?

Achja, das Ding ist ein nForce2 Motherboard (Leadtek K7NCR18D)... Danke schonmal!

----------

## amne

Schau dir dein Mainboard genau an, eventuell findest du aufgebogene oder sogar ausgeflossene Elektrolytkondensatoren, die können für alle möglichen seltsamen Abstürze verantwortlich sein.

----------

## tam

 *amne wrote:*   

> Schau dir dein Mainboard genau an,

 

Kann ich auch bestätigen. Erst gestern ist an einem Rechner genau das passiert. Konnte es noch nicht näher untersuchen, aber die Elkos waren so heiß, dass ich mir eine Brandblase geholt habe.

----------

## m.b.j.

So Probleme hatte ich mal mit defecktem Ram, memtest86 hilft da weiter!

----------

## tam

So, hab mir grad eben mal das Mainboard genauer angesehen, tatsächlich sind mindestens zwei Elkos Schrott.

Hier zwei Fotos

http://tam.belchenstuermer.de/bilder/ga-7vtxe-elko1.jpg

http://tam.belchenstuermer.de/bilder/ga-7vtxe-elko2.jpg

----------

## MrNugget

Ich hab ein ähnliches Problem... 

Seit kurzer Zeit braucht der PC eine Ewigkeit bis er hochfährt:

Ich schalte ihn ein und es passiert gar nichts. Der Monitor kriegt

kein Signal und auch das "Pieps" kommt nicht. Dann hab ich

ihn auseinander genommen, den CPU-Lüfter mit neuer Wärmeleitpaste

drauf gemacht (der hat vorher komische Geräusche gemacht).

Seit dem fährt der PC hoch, beschwert sich von wegen "CPU changed... [bla] CMOS".

Dann geh ich in's Bios, speicher die Einstellungen, er startet neu, und läuft.

Aber das geht erst nach ein paar Versuchen und warten, dass er

überhaupt ein signal an den Monitor schickt.

Leider habe ich 2 Elkos gesehen, die leicht aufgebogen waren und aus einem

kam schon ein wenig Flüssigkeit raus. Und ich hab keine Lust mir ein

neues Motherboard zu kaufen. Doofe Sache. Aber vielleicht ist auch nur

die Batterie leer? Wieso sollte er sich sonst jedesmal beschweren, dass

der CPU geändert wurde?

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Ihr könnt doch sicher einigermaßen mit nem Lötkolben umgehen, oder? Und passende Elkos kosten nicht die Welt...

----------

## misterjack

 *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   

> Ihr könnt doch sicher einigermaßen mit nem Lötkolben umgehen, oder? Und passende Elkos kosten nicht die Welt...

 

Jo wollte ich auch grade empfehlen. Wenn ihr wartet bis die aufplatzen, könnt ihr das Mainboard weghauen

----------

## COiN3D

Danke für eure schnellen Antworten. Ich hab die ganzen Elkos nun mal grob überblickt und denke da schon an manchen was gefunden zu haben: http://mightyshell.ath.cx/coin/CIMG1516.JPG

----------

## Raistlin

 *misterjack wrote:*   

>  *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   Ihr könnt doch sicher einigermaßen mit nem Lötkolben umgehen, oder? Und passende Elkos kosten nicht die Welt... 
> 
> Jo wollte ich auch grade empfehlen. Wenn ihr wartet bis die aufplatzen, könnt ihr das Mainboard weghauen

 

...Von der Sauerei wollen wir gar nicht reden   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## marc

Wenn man keine Ahnung davon hat sollte man schon die Finger davon lassen.

Man macht mehr kaputt als man gut macht.

Außerdem sind Elektrolytkondensatoren Säurehaltig, das ist nicht ganz ungefährlich.

Ein ungeübter Löter richtet demnach mehr Schaden an.

Die Platine selber muss auch gereinigt werden und man muss schauen ob noch weiteres kaputt gegangen ist.

Sucht euch jemanden der sich damit auskennt und lasst es machen.

Solche Tipps sollte man meines Erachtens niemanden geben der sich damit offensichtlich nicht auskennt.

Das kann ins Auge gehen

----------

## longinus

Laut einem älteren Artikel in der C'T sind die Elkos auf den Boards auch meißt spezielle Modelle die man nicht so einfach gegen handelsübliche mit ähnlichen Werten austauschen kann, da sollte man das Board doch zu einer Fachwerkstatt bringen, ob sich bei den heutigen Mainboardpreisen aber eine solche Reparatur rentiert, ist wohl nicht pauschal zu sagen.

Ideal halt, hat man Erfahrung im Lötern und ein paar defekte Boards zum ausschlachten Zuhause.

----------

## musv

 *longinus wrote:*   

> Laut einem älteren Artikel in der C'T sind die Elkos auf den Boards auch meißt spezielle Modelle die man nicht so einfach gegen handelsübliche mit ähnlichen Werten austauschen kann, da sollte man das Board doch zu einer Fachwerkstatt bringen, ob sich bei den heutigen Mainboardpreisen aber eine solche Reparatur rentiert, ist wohl nicht pauschal zu sagen.
> 
> Ideal halt, hat man Erfahrung im Lötern und ein paar defekte Boards zum ausschlachten Zuhause.

 

Ob das jetzt spezielle Elko-Modelle sind oder nicht, ist doch erstmal egal. Wenn man die Daten der Elkos rausbekommen hat, dann bekommt man auch in jedem besseren Elektronikladen Ersatz dafür. Muß ja nicht derselbe Hersteller sein. Ein Freund von mir hatte mal dasselbe Problem. Da waren 7 Elkos durchgeraucht. Irgendwie waren die auch noch hintereinandergeschaltet. Der hat sich dann die Daten rausgesucht, bissel hin- und hergerechnet und die dann passend durch 4 stärkere ersetzt. Und das Board geht mit 24/7-Betrieb heute noch. 

Und wenn das Board nach dem Rumherlöten dann ganz kaputt ist, dann hat man wenigstens mal bissel praktische Erfahrung beim Löten gesammelt. Sofern keine Garantie drauf ist, würde ich mal grob behaupten, daß sich eine Reparatur eines Motherboards in einer Fachwerkstatt finanziell nicht lohnt.

----------

## COiN3D

Hallo nochmal

ich war mir ja bist jetzt ziemlich sicher, dass das Mainboard ne Macke hat. Gestern dachte ich mir, bevor du dir für die alte Schüssel n neues kaufst, testest lieber mal noch alles durch. Hab mir dann cpuburn emerged, und mit burnK7 einen Test gemacht. Und siehe da, 5 Sekunden später raucht mir das Ding ab. Selbes Problem wie oben auch.

Also, an was liegt es nun eurer Meinung nach? CPU und/oder Mainboard?

----------

## passenger 57

Das Board kannst Du ganz ruhigen Gewissens in die Tonne treten.

Die Elko's (ja alle 3) sind definitiv Schrott, das sie sich alle nach oben wölben.

Und das Board sieht an der Stelle auch nicht mehr gut aus.

----------

## zielscheibe

Hi,

Wenn du nicht übertaktest und die CPU nicht älter als >>5 Jahre ist, würde ich diese als Fehlerquelle ausschließen.

----------

## Keepoer

Hmmm,

ich liebe ja solche PC Probleme...   :Confused: 

Ich würde auch eher auf das Mainboard tippen. Ich hatte letztens ein ganz ähnliches Problem, nur umgekehrt. Mein PC fuhr in aller Ruhe runter und blieb dann an. Bildschirm war länst auf Stand-By und die Platten hatten sich auch aufgehört zu drehen. Auch bei mir waren die Elkos dahin.

Nachdem ich mir ein neues Board gekauft hatte, musste ich aber leider feststellen, dass meine CPU auch plötzlich dahin war. Einen Fehler beim Umbau schließe ich mal aus. Zumindest war die CPU nach 2-3 Minuten im Bios (da konnte man im Hardware-Monitor richtig "mitfiebern"   :Laughing:  ) auf 75°C und der PC aus  :Smile: 

Ist aber trotzdem immer Mist, wenn was im PC flöten geht...

MfG

Keep

----------

## MALON3

 *COiN3D wrote:*   

> Hallo nochmal
> 
> ich war mir ja bist jetzt ziemlich sicher, dass das Mainboard ne Macke hat. Gestern dachte ich mir, bevor du dir für die alte Schüssel n neues kaufst, testest lieber mal noch alles durch. Hab mir dann cpuburn emerged, und mit burnK7 einen Test gemacht. Und siehe da, 5 Sekunden später raucht mir das Ding ab. Selbes Problem wie oben auch.
> 
> Also, an was liegt es nun eurer Meinung nach? CPU und/oder Mainboard?

 

So eingestaubt wie deine Elkos aussehn...ist dementsprechend auch dein cpu Kühler/Lüfter verstaubt, oder?

Wenn ja, würde ich erstmal Kühler abauen Kühlkörper/Lüfter reinigen neue Wärmeleitpaste drauf und wieder zusammenbauen.

Könnte meiner Meinung nach auch einfach nur ein Temp. problem sein...

Ich hatte mal ne GF4 bei dennen die Elkos auch kaputt aussahen die Karte aber weiterhin problemlos lief...

gruß malon3

----------

## COiN3D

 *MALON3 wrote:*   

>  *COiN3D wrote:*   Hallo nochmal
> 
> ich war mir ja bist jetzt ziemlich sicher, dass das Mainboard ne Macke hat. Gestern dachte ich mir, bevor du dir für die alte Schüssel n neues kaufst, testest lieber mal noch alles durch. Hab mir dann cpuburn emerged, und mit burnK7 einen Test gemacht. Und siehe da, 5 Sekunden später raucht mir das Ding ab. Selbes Problem wie oben auch.
> 
> Also, an was liegt es nun eurer Meinung nach? CPU und/oder Mainboard? 
> ...

 

Nö, CPU + Kühler habe ich vor geraumer Zeit mal entstaubt. Nun gut, ich werde mich dann wohl mal nach nem neuen Mainboard umsehen.

Danke auf jeden Fall für eure Tipps & Hilfe,

Gruß Coin

----------

## longinus

Ist wohl die vernüftigste Lösung.

An die Leute die meinen "Elko mit gleicher Kapazität und Spannung ist Gleich" die sollen sich mal ein paar Datenblätter von Spezial Elkos besorgen und sich dann bei den Spezifikationen wundern  :Smile: 

----------

## COiN3D

Also, für alle nachfolgenden Leute, die evtl. ein ähnliches Problem haben: Hab mir nun ein neues Motherboard gekauft (ein MSI K7N2 Delta bla blub..) und nun läuft alles wieder erste Sahne. War also doch kein CPU-Problem, sondern wie mir bereits gesagt wurde, eines des Motherboards.

So, danke nochmal für eure zahlreichen Antworten.  :Smile: 

----------

